# Need Help For A Gaming PC Under 100-120K.



## V2IBH2V (Mar 27, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Pure Gaming. Will be running games like Crysis 3, Battlefield 3&4, Far Cry 3, et cetera at Highest, if not Ultra, Settings. Want it to run games 2-3 years down the line with at least high settings.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 100k. CAN be extended upto 120k(only if required)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Maybe. 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7&8.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:2 TB.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes, a monitor is required. 21-24" with 1080p or better.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: none.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:After May 16th.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Will be done by assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in Aurangabad. Open to online shopping only if COD is available.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I want to buy a future-proof PC, so please suggest components that are good for the long run.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 27, 2013)

follow gameranand's Cyclone build. 

it will a few K-s above your budget, but it'll be worth it


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 27, 2013)

Had thought of it initially, but then,
Anand already had HDD and other components.
But, I need a whole new config INCLUDING a set of headphones.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 27, 2013)

FX 8350
ASUS 990FX Pro R2 
CM 212 evo 
Gskill RipJAWSx 4 GB x 2
WD Caviar blue 2 TB 
DELL ST2440L(if any other pls suggest)  
Corsair TX750 V2 
Corsair 400R 
Logitech Gaming combo @ 1.5K
HD 7950 CF
APC 1kVA UPS @ 5K 
Asus DVD RW
TOTAL 106k


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 27, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> FX 8350
> ASUS 990FX Pro R2
> CM 212 evo
> Gskill RipJAWSx 4 GB x 2
> ...




Good config bro. 
Just a pair of headphones more.
Waiting for others' comments on your suggestion.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

Gaming Rig - Intel please. 

PSU - TX850V2. 
UPS - APC 1.1KVA


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 28, 2013)

i5 3570k-14k

Gigabyte z77x-ud3h-12k

Gskill RipJAWSx 4 GB x 2 - 4k

WD Caviar blue 2 TB - 5.3k 

Cooler master hyper 212 EVO - rs2.1k

OCZ Agility 3 120Gb ssd - 6k (optional)

Asus DRW-24B3ST - 1k

Dell 2312HM  Ultrasharp  LED - 14.5k

Corsair TX750 V2- 6.5k 

Corsair 400R - 4.5-5k

Logitech Gaming combo  - 1.5k

APC 1.1KVA ups - 5k

saphhire hd 7950 boost or vapour x x 2 - 43k

TOTAL- rs 1,19000

this is really a beast rig

i highly reccomend you to go with that dell 2312hm monitor as it is really awesome

- *accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&sku=320-2807


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

i7 3770k (20000)
Gigabyte Z77A GD65 (13000)
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 8 GB (4000)
WD Blue 2 TB (5800)
Sapphire HD7950 Crossfire (42000)
CM Hyper 212 EVO (2200)
Corsair TX 750v2 (6700)
Corsair 400R (3900)
Any gaming Kb & mouse (2500)
dell st2240L 22" IPS LED monitor (8500)

total: 108600


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 28, 2013)

You both guys have suggested beast configs! 
As for GPUs, i wonder what improvement 7950 CF gives over a 7870 CF


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 28, 2013)

there is not a big difference between hd 7950 and 7870 so i think even you consider 2x hd 7870 is enough + you will save money

hd 7870 2gb - rs16500


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Get an hd7950 cf, nothing lower. Why do you want to go lower when it's coming under budget?

Get an hd7950 cf, nothing lower. Why do you want to go lower when it's coming under budget?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> there is not a big difference between hd 7950 and 7870 so i think even you consider 2x hd 7870 is enough + you will save money





go for 7950 if budget permits. it'll be a game cruncher.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay. Done!
What about cabby? 400R is ugly.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 29, 2013)

400R is one of the best cabbie in its price range. Are you going to a *fashion show* with your cabbie???


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 29, 2013)

ugly?? what? you need bling bling or utility??


----------



## summers (Mar 29, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Okay. Done!
> What about cabby? 400R is ugly.



have a look at NZXT tempest then.


----------



## Myth (Mar 29, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Okay. Done!
> What about cabby? 400R is ugly.



400R is a great cabinet.
Something prettier for you : NZXT Lexa S USB 3.0 Cabinet MID TOWER Black


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Okay. Done!
> What about cabby? 400R is ugly.


Take a look at NZXT Phantom 410, then buy Corsair 400R  It's the beast cabinet in it's price range. Period. And it's certainly not ugly.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 29, 2013)

T.T 
N i was thinking about 670 SLI. Your views??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 29, 2013)

I think for a single monitor setup CF or SLI will be overkill .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 29, 2013)

yep that is why i was suggesting 2x hd 7870


----------



## Myth (Mar 29, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> T.T
> N i was thinking about 670 SLI. Your views??



Anything over a 7870 CF/660ti SLI is overkill for a single monitor.  Take the best 7970 now and add another within a few months. 
The setup can play anything at Ultra for a very long time.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 29, 2013)

Myth said:


> Anything over a 7870 CF/660ti SLI is overkill for a single monitor.  Take the best 7970 now and add another within a few months.
> The setup can play anything at Ultra for a very long time.




Actually I want this monster to run for next 2 years at least. So, I was thinking about future proofing.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 29, 2013)

Myth said:


> Anything over a 7870 CF/660ti SLI is overkill for a single monitor.  Take the best 7970 now and add another within a few months.
> The setup can play anything at Ultra for a very long time.




@ OP 
Do you plan to go for a dual monitor setup in future.?


----------



## Myth (Mar 29, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Actually I want this monster to *run for next 2 years at least*. So, I was thinking about future proofing.



660ti/7950/7970/7870 CF are good enough for a single monitor. (sorted by price and performance)
But games are becoming demanding nowadays and more so in future. If you have the budget, try to accommodate the best that you can.

(sorted by price and performance)
660ti SLI @ 40k
7950 CF @ 43k
7970 CF @ 57k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

Myth said:


> 660ti/7950/7970/7870 CF are good enough for a single monitor. (sorted by price and performance)
> But games are becoming demanding nowadays and more so in future. If you have the budget, try to accommodate the best that you can.
> 
> (sorted by price and performance)
> ...


Go for 7950 CF.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Go for 7950 CF.


OP can go for CF Setup if OP buys a Dual Monitor now or in Future...  
Let OP Reply that if he wants to buy a dual monitor now or in future.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> OP can go for CF Setup if OP buys a Dual Monitor now or in Future...
> Let OP Reply that if he wants to buy a dual monitor now or in future.


What I think is that a CF setup is overkill for a single monitor today, but it may (and will) not be so in future. So I think if one can afford it, a CF setup is a great way to make your system more future-proof.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 29, 2013)

if you are going with 7950CF, atleast get a monitor with over 1080p res.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 29, 2013)

Let me make it clear * NO * multi-monitor setup for me. But, if I can go over 1080p on a single monitor, I will definitely go for it.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 29, 2013)

I guess you can go with 27 inch monitor with 1440p which will be epic.


----------



## d3p (Mar 29, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I guess you can go with 27 inch monitor with 1440p which will be epic.



that would be costing 50% of his budget. Dell U2712 cost close to 60-65k.

What would OP do with rest 60-70k ???


----------



## Myth (Mar 30, 2013)

*CPU
*i7 3770k*18
**MOBO
*Asus P8Z77-V PRO / Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Prof*16**GPU*7950 x 2
*43**PSU*seasonic SS-850KM/Corsair HX850 / AX750*10**CABINET*corsair 400r/NZXT LEXA S*4.5**RAM*gskill ripjaws 8gb*3.5**MONITOR*AOC i2367fh*13**HDD*WD 1tb black @ 5.5k, Toshiba 1tb @ 4k.*9.5**COOLER
*CM Hyper 212 Evo*2.2*

*Total : 119.7*

Alternatives:

MOBOGIGABYTE Z77 UD5H17.5GPUAsus 660ti x 239GPU7970 x 2
57CABINETNZXT Phantom 4106MONITORDell UltraSharp U2312HM15COOLERThermalright Silver Arrow Dual 14cm4.6

PS: My prices may not be so accurate.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2013)

Myth said:


> *CPU
> *i7 3770k*18
> **MOBO
> *Asus P8Z77-V PRO / Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Prof*16**GPU*7950 x 2
> ...



damn awesome config... +100000000


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 30, 2013)

The cost of i7 3770K is 20.5K and not 18K. And Corsair 400R is better than NZXT Lexa S .


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 30, 2013)

Myth said:


> *CPU
> *i7 3770k*18
> **MOBO
> *Asus P8Z77-V PRO / Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Prof*16**GPU*7950 x 2
> ...



I like this config..  
How about a liquid cooler? 
Temps  in a'bad are pretty high!


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 30, 2013)

sure... if you can go with the risks of leaking 

the CM Hyper EVO is a good cooler, man..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 30, 2013)

Considering Stock Speed power of 3770K & Headroom provided by Hyper EVO for OC I don't think Liquid Cooling is required at all for any application unless you want to show off.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't think liquid cooling is required. get a Noctua CPU cooler and you'll be very happy overclocking.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 30, 2013)

Noctua DH14 is a very good cooler.


----------



## Myth (Mar 30, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> The cost of i7 3770K is 20.5K and not 18K. And Corsair 400R is better than NZXT Lexa S .


It was around 19k(with tax) around 2-3 weeks back. (thats why I said the prices may not be accurate  )
Corsair 400r is good, but nzxt lexa is way prettier.




V2IBH2V said:


> I like this config..
> How about a liquid cooler?
> Temps  in a'bad are pretty high!


Choose a cooler based on the range of OCing. An Evo can do up till _4.5_ stable assuming a good airflow within the cabinet.
Any higher clock speeds will require heavier coolers like a noctua d14 (check availability in India) or the Thermalright Silver Arrow Dual 14cm (listed above).
If you want liquid cooling, start from H80/H80i @ 6k/6.5k. Depending on the hardware, expect an easy _4.8_.
A certain amount of risk is associated with liquid cooling,so a high end air cooler will do great. *peace of mind*

Few more options : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking/171717-good-cooling-unit-core-i5-2500k.html#post1865462



Sainatarajan said:


> Noctua DH14 is a very good cooler.


One of the best. Didnt include it since I was unable to check its availability.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 30, 2013)

If the price is 19k and you have checked it, then fine...


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 31, 2013)

So you guys are saying that liquid cooling is risky?

Then avoiding it is the best option IMO. Any other air cooler? Monitor?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 31, 2013)

If you can find the Noctua DH 14 , then it is a monster cooler. It costs around 4.5K...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> If you can find the Noctua DH 14 , then it is a monster cooler. It costs around 4.5K...


Go for DH 14 if you can find it. Else, go for CM Hyper 412 slim.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hyper 412 Slim is also a good choice. But my first Preference is for DH 14 and second for Hyper 412 slim...


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 31, 2013)

I can't find Noctua here. Seems like CM Hyper 412 is the option to go.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2013)

Alrighty sorry for coming in late Vaibhav, I was busy in Game Suggestion Thread.

Here are some things.
For Processor I guess Intel 3700K is the best option for you. 

Now if you want to overclock then ASUS ROG series would be more suited for you because it gives you very stable environment to work upon. I know it because I have used some Motherboards of my friends and I am currently using ROG Mobo myself so I can assure you that the money you put in that would be worth it.

As for HDD I saw some suggestions about WD 2 TB Blue Edition. AFAIK there is no such thing Blue Edition is only till 1 TB after that its either Black Edition which would set you back for 10K or Green Edition which is 5K. If you are not going to get a SSD right now hen going for anything other than Black Edition would be terrible idea.

Now coming to most important GPU part. I think you are better off with a single card and a good Monitor because if you get a CF setup and not so good monitor then you won't have much to look at. Also single card setup has its own benefits, I am not against CF setup but be warned that you'll need a learning curve for some games. Also if you are going for CF setup then 7870 CF setup is more than enough for you considering your budget, though I would suggest you for a single card setup. This is coming from a guy who owns a CF setup himself. I am saying this because when you move to CF setup then you have to amp up other things too like Cabinet, it should be spacey and should have fans in front of the cards to cool them off, specially in summer when temps gets crazy in India. Also with CF setup you'll have to sacrifice on other things like input devices which are most important as per me.
What good is a game when you are playing it with a 800 DPI mouse and a normal keyboard without nice headphone. I mean gaming is not just watching, its about feeling the game, and that can't be complete without proper input devices and output devices.

For Monitor I don't know much but I guess Dell UltraSharp U2312HM would do fine as I have read some nice reviews and some members are also using it and are quite happy with the performance.

As you already said that temps get high at your place so I suggest the Cooler I am using, Noctua NH U12P-SE2 if you can find one, or you can go for Corsair A70 or CM EVO with dual fan setup.

Also as you'll be buying online so keep atleast 2K for shipping alone because the UPS we are talking about will cost you 400 INR just for shipping and with all other components it will more like 1.5-2K. Trust me I know it because I have faced it. I bought my entire RIG online.

The config given by Myth is really good. Just replace GPU with single 7970 and MOBO with a ROG mobo. And then the remaining money will go for input devices as he hasn't mentioned any and the budget he stated already shooted out.

I hope my post is helpful to you. You said me earlier so I specifically came here in your thread to reply.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh thanks a lot(A LOT!) for your input, Abhishek. So, now I will have to go for a single 7970 now. And, after some months, another new GPU. N regarding the cooler, I guess I will go for EVO then. The monitor, from start, was the one which you have suggested. I guess input devices should be confirmed now. Which mouse and keyboard should I go for? What if I get extra bling-bling LED fans? Some good HEADPHONES\Speakers? 
^_^


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Oh thanks a lot(A LOT!) for your input, Abhishek. So, now I will have to go for a single 7970 now. And, after some months, another new GPU. N regarding the cooler, I guess I will go for EVO then. The monitor, from start, was the one which you have suggested. I guess input devices should be confirmed now. Which mouse and keyboard should I go for? What if I get extra bling-bling LED fans? Some good HEADPHONES\Speakers?
> ^_^



Well for Mouse I would suggest you Logitech G500 if you like palm grip. For Keyboard I guess K90 would be very good choice considering the fact that its a Mechanical KB at is available at quite nice price of 6500 INR. Also the Mouse will set you back for another 3500 INR.
As for Headphone I think Roccat Kave would be nice, also Corsair 1500 is also a good choice. I own them.
As for LEDs its really depends on you, As for me I prefer better performance but if you want show off then make sure that you get a nice windowed panel from start. Also if you planning for a CF in future then make sure to get a real nice Cabinet and hefty SMPS. for 7970 CF in future I think you should look no further than 1000 W. 
Again I am telling you single card setup is more than enough for you and will last for atleast 3-4 years easily. Even if you plan to go for CF setup in future then also you need good preparation like I mentioned earlier. 

@ vaibhav
Sorry my net connection is not very good so here are the prices you requested on Chat
Kave - 5500 INR
Corsair 1500 - 4500 INR
G500 - 3500 INR
K90 - 6500 INR


----------



## V2IBH2V (Mar 31, 2013)

Mahn! This keyboard would eat another 6.5 k out of my budget. :'(
Any other choice which is cheaper? Becuz I need to take the whole config in 120K..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

Hmm...then Logitech G550 would be nice.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 1, 2013)

So, my final rig would be.
i7- 3770K 
ASUS Maximus Gene V
WD Black 1 TB
Corsair HX-850
Corsair Vengeance 8 GB
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM
NZXT Lexa S
CM EVO dual fan
7970 GHz (Matrix, maybe?)
Logitech G500
Logitech G550
Roccat Kave\ Corsair Vengeance

Anything Missing?

Also, please give online prices of these.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

Yup UPS and DVD Writer is missing.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh. Sorry. So what UPS should I get?


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Oh. Sorry. So what UPS should I get?



Get an APC 1.1KVA.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 1, 2013)

What will be its price?


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> What will be its price?



5k-6k [max]


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 1, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> So, my final rig would be.
> i7- 3770K
> ASUS Maximus Gene V
> WD Black 1 TB
> ...



Killer rig!! 

hope you add another 7970 soon!


----------



## Myth (Apr 1, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> So, my final rig would be.
> i7- 3770K
> *ASUS Maximus Gene V*
> WD Black 1 TB
> ...



Incase of CFing, the mobo might _feel_ a little congested, but no problems as such.

Opt for Gskill ripjaw rams, instead of corsair vengeance. Better OCers. 

The sapphire 7970 is very vfm. Take matrix if the price difference is less. There isnt much of a performance difference between the two.

Great config.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 1, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> So, my final rig would be.
> i7- 3770K
> ASUS Maximus Gene V
> WD Black 1 TB
> ...



Get an atx mobo.Gene is an awesome mobo but not suited for cfing cards occupying more than 2 slots like the 7970.I have the gene with 7970 and the 2nd pcie slot is half occupied by the card, leaving no option of cfing.

Get an asus z77 v pro.


----------



## Myth (Apr 1, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> *Get an atx mobo*.Gene is an awesome mobo but not suited for cfing cards occupying more than 2 slots like the 7970.I have the gene with 7970 and the 2nd pcie slot is half occupied by the card, leaving no option of cfing.
> 
> Get an asus z77 v pro.



Good point. The 7970 matrix takes up 3 slots while the sapphire (dual-x and vapor-x) occupy 2 slots. 
An atx mobo will allow CFing such wide cards as well as allow sufficient air flow. An matx card will look quite congested if you CF on it. 

Two 7970s will defintely raise the cabinets temps by a few degrees.
CF or not, you _will _need the extra front fan slot the Corsair 400r provides.


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

Myth said:


> Good point. The 7970 matrix takes up 3 slots while the sapphire (dual-x and vapor-x) occupy 2 slots.
> An atx mobo will allow CFing such wide cards as well as allow sufficient air flow. An matx card will look quite congested if you CF on it.
> 
> Two 7970s will defintely raise the cabinets temps by a few degrees.
> CF or not, you _will _need the extra front fan slot the Corsair 400r provides.



The sapphire HD 7970 Dual X or Dual X OC with Boost takes more than dual slots. If you force your second to fit the third slot, then airflow to first card is choked.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 1, 2013)

Asus Z77 Pro then! BTW, do I need a sound card?

N will I need 1.1 kv of UPS power?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 1, 2013)

The onboard sound card would be enough


----------



## Myth (Apr 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> The sapphire HD 7970 Dual X or Dual X OC with Boost takes more than dual slots. If you force your second to fit the third slot, then airflow to first card is choked.



Reviews said it was a 2 slot card.
Anyway, since you own a 7970 cf, its safer to accept your take on this matter. 



V2IBH2V said:


> Asus Z77 Pro then! BTW, do I need a sound card?
> 
> N will I need 1.1 kv of UPS power?


You can do with a lower rated UPS also, but the backup time will be very less or even none at all.
_The 1.1kva APC UPS is best suited._


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

Myth said:


> Reviews said it was a 2 slot card.
> Anyway, since you own a 7970 cf, its safer to accept your take on this matter.
> 
> 
> ...



It is a Dual Slot card, but the cooler is taking the additional spacing on the Motherboard.

APC 1.1KVA is recommended since, it can handle 770w at peak load.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 1, 2013)

In a cf setup a 1.1 kva is the best. You will be on the safer side.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2013)

If you planning a CF setup in future then you might want to take the following into consideration.

1. You need a batter cabinet with more cooling because in a CF setup basically one of the fans of GPU is hindered by another GPU so lesser cooling performance so you need better cooling.
2. Change that Motherboard as Gene is not very much suited for CF setup. It'll work best for single card setup.
3. You might want to get a better SMPS as you are talking about 7970 CF setup in future and 850 would do, but on the thread.
4. You definitely need APS 1.1 KVA whether going for single GPU setup or CF setup.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 1, 2013)

You are good with a single card when its ATI. For dual card (SLi /CF) its better to stick to Nvidia or SLi ,imo. Nvidia has way less micro stutter  and has faster driver updates for bugs in games when in you are in a Dual GPU set up.

Its completely my personal opinion others may differ.

Secondly when going for a dual GPU set up get a cabinet with a side fan. A good one with superb cooling is the NZXT Phantom for Rs 7800.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 1, 2013)

Then APC 1.1 Kva is fixed then! 
what about NZXT phantom as The Incinerator suggested? 
So guys, this is the defining step, SHOULD I GO FOR CF/SLI OR NOT?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2013)

Go for a single powerful card or two  mid end cards when going for Dual GPU. In short go for a single HD 7970 or 2 GTX660 in SLi.

Check this monitor too,can be had for Rs 18990 if you look around.I2757FH-AOC Monitor


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Go for a single powerful card or two  mid end cards when going for Dual GPU. In short go for a single HD 7970 or 2 GTX660 in SLi.
> 
> Check this monitor too,can be had for Rs 18990 if you look around.I2757FH-AOC Monitor



1+ for the GPU suggestion. Either a Single HD 7970 from Sapphire or Asus will do or D 7870 CF or 7950 CF will be a great build.

But regarding monitor, i would say either stick to a 23 or 24inch IPS panel rather than buying a 27inch.

The 27inch 1080p monitor doesn't offer anything out of the world. In all around performance the text appears to be stretched making very much difficult to read or browse.
For movies & gaming it will be a great display, but resolution is limited. If opting for a 27inch, than get a Dell U27133HM Ultrasharp, which supports WQHD resolution of 2560 x 1440, other hand cost a bomb [60-70k]


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 2, 2013)

No no! I need 24" max. 23" is the best option. 
Regarding CF& SLI, any benchmarks/reviews?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> No no! I need 24" max. 23" is the best option.
> Regarding CF& SLI, any benchmarks/reviews?



A lot of em...just refer to my thread and browse. You'll get a lot of links there.

Also bear in mind that by going with CF setup you might want to get a better Cabinet and Mobo. Also don't think about future CF setup. Not a good option, either now or never, simple. 

I think looking at your budget, Single card would be best suited for you.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 2, 2013)

Actually, I'm from mobile now. So if u can direct me to those links, I would be very grateful to you.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 2, 2013)

Imo , OP should go for a CF setup because if OP buys a HD 7970 and the same card is stopped after 1 to 2 yrs OP cannot inc his performance....


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2013)

^^you think amd will stop making gpus?? 

he can get a better card at that time


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 2, 2013)

Yep! Thats what I mean.! If I get a CF, will I get better performance for a longer time than EQUIVALENT single GPU?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^you think amd will stop making gpus??
> 
> he can get a better card at that time



You did not understand properly bro. 
And OP you will definitely get the performance for a longer time.


----------



## Myth (Apr 2, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Yep! Thats what I mean.! If I get a CF, will I get better performance for a longer time than EQUIVALENT single GPU?



_Yep, Longer _and _better_.
A 7870 CF will outperform and outlive a single 7970 for almost the same price. When the time comes, ditch the GPUs and get another pair(in line with the latest tech then).



Sainatarajan said:


> Imo , OP should go for a CF setup because if OP buys a HD 7970 and the same card is stopped after 1 to 2 yrs OP cannot inc his performance....





anirbandd said:


> ^^you think amd will stop making gpus??
> 
> he can get a better card at that time



I think, both of you are saying the same thing in different words.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 3, 2013)

But then, what is the learning curve involved for multi-GPU setup?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 3, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Yep! Thats what I mean.! If I get a CF, will I get better performance for a longer time than EQUIVALENT single GPU?



definitely!



Sainatarajan said:


> You did not understand properly bro.
> And OP you will definitely get the performance for a longer time.



oh..  got it.



V2IBH2V said:


> But then, what is the learning curve involved for multi-GPU setup?



for SLI, the learning curve is almost absent, due to nvidia's framerate control technique providing minimal microstuttering and their releasing SLI profiles very fast in-line with the release of a new game.

for AMD, the learning profile is steep. RadeonPro is an excellent piece of s/w, and almost gets rid of the microstuttering with the right tweaks. but you need to learn what to tweak and how much to tweak. thats the learning curve.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 3, 2013)

So, you mean SLI>CF? If so, is 670 SLI> 7950 CF?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 3, 2013)

am not talking about performance..

google microstuttering.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 3, 2013)

If going for cf get hd 7950 at least as it has 3gb vram..... If I had that kind of budget, I would be thinking of 3 way monitor setup with 7950 cf.
And dont get 660ti due to its hobbled memory, on nvidia side you should take gtx 670 as a minimum.
Although you can get hd 7970 cf for 60k, which will be almost the fastest dual gpu setup and still have 60k for other components


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 3, 2013)

WikiPedia said that GTX 680 SLI had virtually no microstuttering at all. While the 7970 CF showed 85% variation in frame rate(or something like that), which is serious microstutter.
So, now? What should I go for?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> WikiPedia said that GTX 680 SLI had virtually no microstuttering at all. While the 7970 CF showed 85% variation in frame rate(or something like that), which is serious microstutter.
> So, now? What should I go for?



I told you already. When going for CF setup you have to take Heat into consideration too, specially when your place is hot. Also yes there is a learning curve involved in CF setup and many times you won't be able to enjoy the game at its launch as it might give problem which gets rectified slowly by patches or experimentation with the settings. For me it was no problem because I usually play game after their development phase. For e.g - I have Tomb raider and Bioshock Infinite but I am not playing them now, I'll play them maybe some months later. Currently I am occupied with other games. Its kind of a habit to me that I don't play latest games very early but that is not the case with everyone. I again request you to go through my thread again as we discussed this matter in length there and most of your doubts will be cleared if you read them.  

Also don't sacrifice on other products just for getting CF setup. 7970 is perfectly fine and will easily last for 3-4 years.


----------



## d3p (Apr 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> for SLI, the learning curve is almost absent, due to nvidia's framerate control technique providing minimal microstuttering and their releasing SLI profiles very fast in-line with the release of a new game.
> 
> for AMD, the learning profile is steep. RadeonPro is an excellent piece of s/w, and almost gets rid of the microstuttering with the right tweaks. but you need to learn what to tweak and how much to tweak. thats the learning curve.



In simple words, Nvidia's drivers are much easy & hassle free, whereas Radeon's CCC is not easy, till you start figuring out what to tweak. So its not a rocket science any more.

Nvidia & Radeon, both releases CAP & driver upgrades well in time with a new game in the market. So nothing much to complain there.

670SLI might pwn over HD 7950CF, but not with a Huge Margin. Also the money spent behind 670SLI is much higher than the performance margin.

So HD 7950 CF is VFM & performance wise 670SLI is the winner [with few more frame rates]


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 3, 2013)

Dual Card - Nvidia
Single Card - ATi

Its that simple.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 3, 2013)

@gameranand. Yea bro. But Still... GREED!  

@d3p. Read about 670 sli. They say, negligible micro-stutter. Also read that even if fps is constant 60, micro-stutter makes it look like 25 fps.

So, basically.. If I get an extension for the budget, IS MULTI-GPU WORTH IT?


----------



## Myth (Apr 3, 2013)

Multi gpu is worth it, but through the learning curve mentioned.
IMO, 670sli is over priced. 660ti sli will do for single monitor.

If you want simplicity, take a single 7970.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

Its quite simple really. Greed is something you have to negotiate with, I mean if you are going the CF way then you are going to sacrifice other components, so ask yourself if you are OK with lesser intense experience for extra frames or not. If you go single card way then you are getting everything in the budget and when you are going CF way then you are going to compromise on other products.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 3, 2013)

No actually, if the price is worth the experience, I would ask dad to pour some more dough into the machine. So, the 670 SLI would be no problem if price is the only thing thats holding me back from getting it.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 3, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> No actually, if the price is worth the experience, I would ask dad to pour some more dough into the machine. So, the 670 SLI would be no problem if price is the only thing thats holding me back from getting it.



Get the gtx 670 sli if money is not an issue.Prefer the asus gtx 670 dcu2 cards over other brands.Also get a full tower cabinet like nzxt phantom, switch 810 or cm storm stryker/trooper.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 3, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> @d3p. Read about 670 sli. They say, negligible micro-stutter. Also read that even if fps is constant 60, micro-stutter makes it look like 25 fps.
> 
> So, basically.. If I get an extension for the budget, IS MULTI-GPU WORTH IT?



multi gpu is worth every penny.. the amount of processing power, maaan.. but as already said, if you get AMD, then you can have a high VFM config, with the downside of waiting for optimisations to roll out from AMD or ride the learning curve with RadeonPro. 
But if you get nvidia, it'll cost you a lot more, but you wont have to invest much time tweaking settings. 

if you can wait to play games after dev phase is over[like Anand], or want to go with RadeoPro, then go with CF.
else go with SLI.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 3, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> No actually, if the price is worth the experience, I would ask dad to pour some more dough into the machine. So, the 670 SLI would be no problem if price is the only thing thats holding me back from getting it.



First concentrate on what input devices and output devices you are going to get and what would be the budget for them. After than if pocket allows and you are ready for tweaking and all then go for multi-GPU setup else stick with already experimented and successful single card setup.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 4, 2013)

@gameranand. Perfect! This is the only way out.
Final config:-
i7 3770k ~19
Asus p8z77 pro ~16
Wd black 2 tb ~11
GTX 670 ~27
NZXT Lexa S ~4.5
G.Skill RipjawsX 8 GB ~3.5
Corsair HX-850 ~ 10
U2312HM ~16
LG H55N DVD-RW ~1.1
Logitech G550 ~ 2.5
Logitech G500 ~3.5
APC 1.1kVa ~6

Totals @~120k
Exact prices please!

And, should I get the extension now?

Oops! Forgot about cooler. I'd get 
CM EVO ~3.5(i guess?)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> @gameranand. Perfect! This is the only way out.
> Final config:-
> i7 3770k ~19
> Asus p8z77 pro ~16
> ...



There are some incorrect prices
WD Black is available at 10.1 K on FK.
Replace 670 with 7970 which would be more like 30 K
Corsair HX 850 would easily set you back for 10.4-11 K.
Logitech G550 would be available for 4.5-5K
CM EVO is for 2.5 K

And your total price with shipping would be more or less 130K. See I told you, if you go for CF setup then you would have to compromise on every other product. This RIG looks perfect to me right now.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 4, 2013)

So, I read everywhere that a single 7970 Ghz is enough for 1080p gaming. So, that is what I will be doing then!
Okay then. If I'm not going for multi-gpu, then 850W PSU is senseless, right? 
I would lean towards a better 750W. What do you say?


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> So, I read everywhere that a single 7970 Ghz is enough for 1080p gaming. So, that is what I will be doing then!
> Okay then. If I'm not going for multi-gpu, then 850W PSU is senseless, right?
> I would lean towards a better 750W. What do you say?



For any single gpu config, a quality 550w psu is more than enough.Anyways get the seasonic x660, which is fully modular, is 80+gold and you won't have cable clutter inside your cabinet.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> So, I read everywhere that a single 7970 Ghz is enough for 1080p gaming. So, that is what I will be doing then!
> Okay then. If I'm not going for multi-gpu, then 850W PSU is senseless, right?
> I would lean towards a better 750W. What do you say?



I think that a 650 would also be more than enough. With that remaining money get the Headphones.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 4, 2013)

@rock. I cant find that thing on FK.
@gameranand. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

I prefer Corsair and Seasonic. Corsair would be better option because of their nice ASS. 
Corsair TX series would be suited to you.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 4, 2013)

Corsair TX650 is available for 6.5k at FK


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 4, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Corsair TX650 is available for 6.5k at FK



My advice would be to get a modular psu like the seasonic x660, check it on primeabgb.com or mdcomputers.in.You can also look in theitdepot.com.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 4, 2013)

Errmmmm.. Do primeabgb and mdcomputers accept payment thro' debit card?


----------



## Myth (Apr 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I prefer Corsair and Seasonic. Corsair would be better option because of their nice ASS.
> Corsair TX series would be suited to you.





V2IBH2V said:


> Corsair TX650 is available for 6.5k at FK



Corsair tx650v2 @ 5.5k. Best choice if you are with single gpu. 
Check local prices. 
If you want more than 650w then prefer modular PSUs. Its a cable mess after 650w.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 4, 2013)

If you are going with CROSSFIRE get the tx750m ,


----------



## Myth (Apr 4, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> If you are going with CROSSFIRE get the tx750m ,


tx750 and tx750m are cwt. tx750v2 is Seasonic.
Beyond tx650v2, its best to opt for hx,ax series or seasonic.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Errmmmm.. Do primeabgb and mdcomputers accept payment thro' debit card?



PrimeABGB accepts through Debit cards. For MD you have to do RTGS.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 4, 2013)

I AM going for TX650 V2.
@gameranand. RTGS? What is that?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2013)

Its a mode of transferring money to any account you want.
Don't worry its real easy to do, just fill in a form and attach a check, as many banks don't accept cash for RTGS.


----------



## Mr.V (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi there!
I am bit too late :/
The HAF series are good too  
Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat Mid Tower Cabinet - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 5, 2013)

Btw why are you not looking at a greater resolution display or multi monitor gaming??
Fc3's jungle scene on 3 fhd monitors, sure sounds interesting

Another sugesstion intel 3930k, hexa-core game on! 

Also sandy bridge e supports 64gb of ram, quad sli support etc. And ivy bridge e is just around the corner I think?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 5, 2013)

@mr.v. The problem is, i want a side-windowed case. Hence, Lexa S.

@vaibhavs800... BUDGET, bro. BUDGET!

Thanks for you inputs everyone. I will be building the rig in May. 
I will surely update you guys about T-R3X.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 5, 2013)

Whatever Happens dont get the Lexa S . 
Sacrifice side window panel  and get Corsair 400R


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 5, 2013)

Okay dude. As you say. 
What about phantom 410?


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> *Whatever Happens dont get the Lexa S* .
> Sacrifice side window panel and get Corsair 400R


Erm..any particular reasons ?



V2IBH2V said:


> Okay dude. As you say.
> What about phantom 410?


phantom 410 for looks and more included fans.
400r for awesome cable management, build quality and cheaper.

IMO it looks more like phantom 410 vs 500r.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 6, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> @mr.v. The problem is, i want a side-windowed case. Hence, Lexa S.
> 
> @vaibhavs800... BUDGET, bro. BUDGET!
> 
> ...



Lol, but I think I can fit 3930k, hd7870 in 120k easily.

3930k- 30k, hd 7970- 30k

That leaves you with another 60k!!

Asus p9x79 pro 20.5k
Corsair 400 4.5k
1tb toshiba hdd 4k
Samsung 830 128gb 6k
Eco 600 4.2k/ gs 600
Ram 2*4gb sniper 4k

The motherboard is perfect, but you can upgrade anything else on this list. 42.7k is used and total comes to 102.7k.

And believe me bro, 8 ram slots with quad channel memory is much better than your curreny rig.
+ its upgradable to ivy bridge e which will be faster than even an haswell i7!!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 6, 2013)

+1 to your config, man! 

Errrrmm. But, I can't see monitor over there. And also input devices are missing. I need a headset too. The problem is, 102+ 16+ 4.5+ 3.5+ 5.5= 131.5 

It is over my budget.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 6, 2013)

No need of 3930k for a gaming rig. The FX 8350 or I5 3570K is enough


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> +1 to your config, man!
> 
> Errrrmm. But, I can't see monitor over there. And also input devices are missing. I need a headset too. The problem is, 102+ 16+ 4.5+ 3.5+ 5.5= 131.5
> 
> It is over my budget.



Stick with the one decided. If you want then change the cabinet. That RIG is good for your budget.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 6, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> No need of 3930k for a gaming rig. The FX 8350 or I5 3570K is enough




Thats what I am thinking. 
Would a 3930 matter in gaming?



gameranand said:


> Stick with the one decided. If you want then change the cabinet. That RIG is good for your budget.



How is 500R? 
I mean in terms of cooling, looks and build quality.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 6, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Thats what I am thinking.
> Would a 3930 matter in gaming?
> 
> 
> ...



Well get the dell st 2220/40l for 8k
Logitech g400 1.8k
Razer mousepad 0.5k
Arctosa gaming kb 2.5k
Total 115k
Now you can add your favourite headset

Anything above an i5 does not boost your fps significantly but this cpu is much more future proof as it has 2 additional cores +2 ht cores

Spending what you are spending without going for sli/eyefinity/ sb-e is a waste. I can build a comparable rig under 90k.

Btw have you looked at gigabyte udh3?

I dont want to force you or anything bro, but according to the budget you have you can get a lot more performance and with sb-e you wont need to upgrade your cpu until atleast 2 more generations!!
And corsair 500r's thermals are poorer than 400r's. Invest in noctua 14 for better cooling will be a much better idea.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> How is 500R?
> I mean in terms of cooling, looks and build quality.



Actually if I were you then I would have bought CM 690 Advanced or HAF series because of their superior performance in terms of Air cooling but you want something flashy. I am more of a performance hungry guy, I don't care if I can show off my RIG but I would make sure that my machine don't gets hot because of that. I had an option to buy Windowed Panel Trooper or Without Transparent Panel and I chose without transparent panel because of performance edge.


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 6, 2013)

500r is one of the best air cooling cabinets, performs better than phantom 410 or cm 690.Just check out the reviews at techpowerup.The difference b/w the 400r and 500r is the included fan controller and the removable hardrive cages which helps in even better air circulation.I am using the cabinet and I can vouch for it.If you need water cooling then you can go for switch 810 which is a very good water cooling cabinet.


----------



## varun004 (Apr 6, 2013)

i would suggest i7 3770k(18K), 2 7950 sapphire(<24k each), asrock z77 extreme6 or gigabyte ud5h(appx 13k), any 1600mhz memory 8gb(3k), cm hyper 212 evo cpu cooler(2K), 850 watt power supply(8k), corsair 400r cabinet(5k), 120gb ssd(6k ocz or samsung), hdd of ur choice, benq xl2420t monitor(22k) its 120 hz monitor better than 60hz more fluid motion.
i7 is future proof since next gen games are going to be optimised for multithread. Overclocking is a must for multiplayer games such as bf3.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

varun004 said:


> i would suggest i7 3770k(18K), 2 7950 sapphire(<24k each), asrock z77 extreme6 or gigabyte ud5h(appx 13k),cm hyper 212 evo cpu cooler(2K), 850 watt power supply(8k), corsair 400r cabinet(5k), 120gb ssd(6k ocz or samsung), hdd of ur choice, benq xl2420t monitor(22k) its 120 hz monitor better than 60hz more fluid motion.
> i7 is future proof since next gen games are going to be optimised for multithread. *Overclocking is a must for multiplayer games such as bf3*.


----------



## varun004 (Apr 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


>


hmmm ur lack of know-how on multigpu setups saddens me.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 6, 2013)

varun004 said:


> i would suggest i7 3770k(18K), 2 7950 sapphire(<24k each), asrock z77 extreme6 or gigabyte ud5h(appx 13k), any 1600mhz memory 8gb(3k), cm hyper 212 evo cpu cooler(2K), 850 watt power supply(8k), corsair 400r cabinet(5k), 120gb ssd(6k ocz or samsung), hdd of ur choice, benq xl2420t monitor(22k) its 120 hz monitor better than 60hz more fluid motion.
> i7 is future proof since next gen games are going to be optimised for multithread. Overclocking is a must for multiplayer games such as bf3.



You missed on secondary storage, input devices, and headset. -.-
Why do I have to remind everyone of these thingies?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey OP stick with the config which was decided before. Some People are confusing you..post the config which YOU have decided.

And OCing is not a must for multiplayer games. When you have a powerful proc combined with a powerful GFX card why do you need OCing....



varun004 said:


> hmmm ur lack of know-how on multigpu setups saddens me.


Bro , it is your lack of knowledge...


----------



## varun004 (Apr 6, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> You missed on secondary storage, input devices, and headset. -.-
> Why do I have to remind everyone of these thingies?


just any mouse under 2k with side buttons would be ok. ttesport/steelseries have gud headphones for under 3k. 850 is overkill for this setup get 750W psu. pick the corsair hx series(modular less cable clutter). 3570k can handle almost any game out there but get a gud overclocking mobo ud5 will be my first choice since it supports offset mode for overclocking( multi gpu setups require cpu power so gpu bottlenecking can be avoided). Roughly all this can cover up under ur budget.



Sainatarajan said:


> Hey OP stick with the config which was decided before. Some People are confusing you..post the config which YOU have decided.
> 
> And OCing is not a must for multiplayer games. When you have a powerful proc combined with a powerful GFX card why do you need OCing....
> 
> ...



if u have any experience of runnig multi gpu setups then speak. Going through benchmarks posted on review sites do not give u complete picture. 2 7950s are very powerful gpus and 3570 at stock on bf3 multiplayer will be a bottleneck. I myself have 670s sli and cpu running at 4.7ghz to fully utilise the gpus at 1080p.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 6, 2013)

@varun004. Does 670 sli suffer from micro-stuttering? And if yes, to what extent?


----------



## varun004 (Apr 6, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> @varun004. Does 670 sli suffer from micro-stuttering? And if yes, to what extent?


no microstutter here. Both amd and nvidia have almost eliminated mocrostutter with their drivers. Some driver suite better for one game than another so you might have to change drivers. I myself running old drivers for my 670s bcause they give best performance for bf3 multi.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

varun004 said:


> just any mouse under 2k with side buttons would be ok. ttesport/steelseries have gud headphones for under 3k. 850 is overkill for this setup get 750W psu. pick the corsair hx series(modular less cable clutter). 3570k can handle almost any game out there but get a gud overclocking mobo ud5 will be my first choice since it supports offset mode for overclocking( multi gpu setups require cpu power so gpu bottlenecking can be avoided). Roughly all this can cover up under ur budget.
> 
> 
> 
> *if u have any experience of runnig multi gpu setups then speak. Going through benchmarks posted on review sites do not give u complete picture. 2 7950s are very powerful gpus and 3570 at stock on bf3 multiplayer will be a bottleneck. I myself have 670s sli and cpu running at 4.7ghz to fully utilise the gpus at 1080p.*



if you have invested in 670SLI, why didnt you buy a in i7 3770k??

and why are so ........... so as to do a 670 SLI and just stay on 1080p? 

btw, all of us dont have the money power to spen on CF, but we are all not ............ to run it like yours.



varun004 said:


> no microstutter here. Both amd and nvidia have almost eliminated mocrostutter with their drivers. Some driver suite better for one game than another so you might have to change drivers. I myself running old drivers for my 670s bcause they give best performance for bf3 multi.



afaik, amd still has notable stutter..

btw, from your comment, BF3 MP and SP need diffreent drivers to perform best?? HAW!!!!!!


----------



## varun004 (Apr 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> if you have invested in 670SLI, why didnt you buy a in i7 3770k??
> 
> and why are so dumb so as to do a 670 SLI and just stay on 1080p?
> 
> ...


watch the language *******. 
OP has that much money .......................................
when did i say mp sp need different drivers. Do not draw conclusion so early........................
..............................................................................................


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

^^ good good!!

you still didnt answer my question... : 





> if you have invested in 670SLI, why didnt you buy a in i7 3770k??
> 
> and why are ..................... so as to do a 670 SLI and just stay on 1080p?


----------



## varun004 (Apr 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^ good good!!
> 
> you still didnt answer my question... :



3570k vs 3770k gaming performance same. check benchmarks
ever heard of a 120 hz monitor peasant. Dual gpu setup benefit with that.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

oh you are just adorable!!!!!!

yes master.. you see, we have some stupids here.. for ex., anand, who has i7 for 7870CF, and d3p, an i7 for 7970CF  and they dont complain of bottle necking. 

yes i have heard of it.. but i think multi monitor benefits more.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2013)

varun004 said:


> 3570k vs 3770k gaming performance same. check benchmarks
> ever heard of a 120 hz monitor peasant. Dual gpu setup benefit with that.



1. 3770K performs better in game specially when you are using High End cards. Also PCs are not just for games, it would be unwise to completely ignore one aspect of the PC for a particular component like GPU.
2. Yes I heard about it and its good, mainly used for 3D setup IIRC. But again going that way would increase OP's budget considerably.

I suggest you to do just one thing. Sit and calculate the cost of all the components that OP wants, if you are unsure then refer to post 1 of this thread, if then also you can fit everything in that budget then I am more than happy because you are a guardian angel for OP for suggesting such a damn fine RIG. If not please don't confuse him, someone is going to invest 120K of his or his parent's hard earned money for god sake. Respect that fact.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

^ we cant.. **************************************


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 6, 2013)

varun004 said:


> OP has that much money not like u peasant .......................................



no offence, but please stop calling that,not everybody has money to spend on gaming rig.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 6, 2013)

Everything worth the money has been suggested , It OP who want to confuse himself the most. I dont know what his objective is when all has been said and done to death. He just wants increase the post counts? Is it? He goes from Z77 to X79 to LGA 1156 to 2011. If even after so many posts he is confused with the primary core components I wonder our efficiency here.

OP please post the RIG that you have decided till now and the components you are confused with. Do some google too yourself it will help all out here.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

how would that help if every random guy comes in and starts shooting off their own config??

OP is a beginner, he is bound to get confused...

you guys are damn efficient, but yes, the op should do this too 



The Incinerator said:


> OP please post the RIG that you have decided till now and the components you are confused with. Do some google too yourself it will help all out here.


----------



## varun004 (Apr 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 1. 3770K performs better in game specially when you are using High End cards. Also PCs are not just for games, it would be unwise to completely ignore one aspect of the PC for a particular component like GPU.
> 2. Yes I heard about it and its good, mainly used for 3D setup IIRC. But again going that way would increase OP's budget considerably.
> 
> I suggest you to do just one thing. Sit and calculate the cost of all the components that OP wants, if you are unsure then refer to post 1 of this thread, if then also you can fit everything in that budget then I am more than happy because you are a guardian angel for OP for suggesting such a damn fine RIG. If not please don't confuse him, someone is going to invest 120K of his or his parent's hard earned money for god sake. Respect that fact.


dual gpu set up:
cpu: 3570k for 13k
gpu : 2 7950 sapphire for 46k
psu : corsair hx 750 for 7.5k
case : corsair 400r for 5k
ram : 1600mhz 2*4gb for 3k
mobo : gigabyte ud3h z77 or asrock z77 extreme6 for 13k
cpu cooler : cm evo 212 for 2k
hdd : within 5k
monitor : Samsung 23 inch LED - S23A700D Monitor for 19k
mouse : for 2k
keyboard : any generic will do for 500rs
headsets : ttesport/steelseries for under 3k.
all these for under 120 grands. 
i think op can get better pricing on these parts than what i have mentioned. 
but pls dont recommend 3770k over 3570k havent u checked benchmarks dear. pls dont misguide people into buying 3770k.
and 120 hz is better than 60hz any day. Now dont confuse the little guy peasants.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 6, 2013)

Thats not the way how you post the config.

Post with complete clarity the Prices then the Exact Total. Flaming wont help anyone out here.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 6, 2013)

varun004 said:


> just any mouse under 2k with side buttons would be ok. ttesport/steelseries have gud headphones for under 3k. 850 is overkill for this setup get 750W psu. pick the corsair hx series(modular less cable clutter). 3570k can handle almost any game out there but get a gud overclocking mobo ud5 will be my first choice since it supports offset mode for overclocking( multi gpu setups require cpu power so gpu bottlenecking can be avoided). Roughly all this can cover up under ur budget.
> 
> 
> 
> if u have any experience of runnig multi gpu setups then speak. Going through benchmarks posted on review sites do not give u complete picture. 2 7950s are very powerful gpus and 3570 at stock on bf3 multiplayer will be a bottleneck. I myself have 670s sli and cpu running at 4.7ghz to fully utilise the gpus at 1080p.


At the start of the thread I was suggesting a cf config , but OP Chose Other Config and I gave up.



varun004 said:


> just any mouse under 2k with side buttons would be ok. ttesport/steelseries have gud headphones for under 3k. 850 is overkill for this setup get 750W psu. pick the corsair hx series(modular less cable clutter). 3570k can handle almost any game out there but get a gud overclocking mobo ud5 will be my first choice since it supports offset mode for overclocking( multi gpu setups require cpu power so gpu bottlenecking can be avoided). Roughly all this can cover up under ur budget.
> 
> 
> 
> if u have any experience of runnig multi gpu setups then speak. Going through benchmarks posted on review sites do not give u complete picture. 2 7950s are very powerful gpus and 3570 at stock on bf3 multiplayer will be a bottleneck. I myself have 670s sli and cpu running at 4.7ghz to fully utilise the gpus at 1080p.


At the start of the thread , I was suggesting OP to go with a cf config. But op then decided to go with some other config and I gave up


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 6, 2013)

@varun004 I understand your situation 
You have an awesome rig. Anandtech runs even 650ti on i7!! Its because he doesnt even want a 1 fps b Haeshil Sharma, go bottlenecking in any scenario.

Harshil sharma, go check tomshardware cpu hierarchy chart. He considers all i5s class one cpus and fx 8350 is class 2 and competes and burns by an i3. The situation maybe different in the future but at that time even fx 8350 may be redundant. And amds unlocked fx 8350 is
aalready clocked at 4.2ghz and most wont be overclocking over 4.6ghz and thats exactly how much you can overclock partially locked i5s( leaving blck at stock)

+ most games dont use more than 4 cores and many prog. Languages cant recognize hyperthreading!!

Therefore there will be a good amount of difference between i5-3570k and i7 3930k but not quad core i7s + 1ht core= 1/3 actual cote so for ~ 1.2 core you can pay 5k but for for 4 cores + additional bandwith benefits you cant pay 15k?

And tom does not recommend any i7 except i7 3930k and below that is i5 3570k.

Therefore stop recommending fx except if budget does not permit i5 with a suitable motherboard for gaming rig.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 6, 2013)

Guys, guys, guys,.. Listen.
The primary reason for me to be confused is that I cant decide whether to get above 60fps in every game, or a smoother gameplay. That being said, I am still confused between single and multi-gpu setup. The other components are pretty much confirmed. So, there is no need to think about them. 
And, please dont regard me as a spammer. I just need my doubts cleared.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

just post what you have finalised till now...


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 6, 2013)

If you can afford it get the gtx 670 sli, you won't regret it.Probably you might have to wait for some time before nvidia releases sli profile for a newly launched game.60fps is guranteed in 90% of games with 670 sli.Just get an atx mobo, 850w psu and a full tower cabinet like phantom.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 7, 2013)

The simple thing is for just 60fps your budget is too much. An i5+ 7870 is enough for fhd 60fps gaming and a hd 7970 is best. Period.
There is no value in getting i7 if your primrary motive is gaming.
And a better ram and mobo wont even give you one fps. Nor is noise going to be super low with corsair 400r.
The budget you have is for enthusiasts who like one of the best components. If you want value in your pc, you cant without switching to sli, sb-e or eyefinity.
The first 2 will help in future proofing your build and third will enhance your experience. You wont notice if inside your pc is an asrock or asus. Thousands of pcs are using extreme 4 without trouble and you dont need extra sata 6 gbps ports as you dont have six ssd.

I think enough suggestions have been given to you. Think hard before buying that do you need best performance or best value but spending on good motherboard and cabinet wont give you either. I am not saying get dirt cheap ones but after a point there are very minisicle gains. Until and unless you want to overclock to 5ghz to gain bragging rights.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 7, 2013)

hey dude what's the so damn good about more than 60 fps??? u know limitations of human eye??


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 7, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> hey dude what's the so damn good about more than 60 fps??? u know limitations of human eye??



There is nothing good about more than 60fps on a 60hz monitor although a 120hz, 120fps combo is silky smooth.

If something gives you more than 60fps right now, it wont in the future. But even 7950 cf cannot max crysis 3 on fhd so you know where we specs are heading.


----------



## Myth (Apr 7, 2013)

This thread isnt going anywhere for the last 2-3 pages. 
I would still insist on my config in post#33


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2013)

varun004 said:


> dual gpu set up:
> cpu: 3570k for 13k
> gpu : 2 7950 sapphire for 46k
> psu : corsair hx 750 for 7.5k
> ...



Thats exactly what I was expecting. Sacrificing every other component just for CF setup. Now don't get me wrong but I would like to point some mistakes
1. OP is spending 100K+ to get a i5....now thats really great.
2. Corsair HX 750 is good enough but when you are going to overclock everything to chunk out every bit of performance in the long run then it might give some problems, again I am not very sure about that.
3. HDD within 5K...seriously a 120K without SSD and a WD Green edition which has really terrible speeds when you run OS.
4. Any KB of 500 INR....I mean come on at this budget we have to get a Gaming KB. I am using one and I can easily tell the difference.
Headphones - Haven't listened to them but for truly enjoy games you need a 5.1 surround sound Headphone, be it Virtual or Real.

As for pricing, I am sure OP can not get better prices than what you have suggested as they are lower datum. At most places they are priced higher.



Myth said:


> This thread isnt going anywhere for the last 2-3 pages.
> I would still insist on my config in post#33



I second that with some modifications that I suggested him. 


As for 120 Hz gaming. Its more or less a Myth really. I mean you need a 7970 CF at least to get 120+ fps for most games and that too is not sure as games that are coming nowadays are quite resource hungry.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2013)

*Warning :* *Guys show some respect to each other and it's not your private chat room so that you can call people anything you want and seriously when someone starts saying some thing bad you can't stand with just use the report button .. from the next time there won't be any warning for both of you anirbandd and varun004* - keep this in mind.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 7, 2013)

Varun, i respect your opinion, but 670 sli seems a far cry for me. 

My final config.
i7-3770k
Asus p8z77 pro
WD black 2 TB
Asus matrix 7970 ghz edition
G.Skill RipjawsX 8 GB
CM EVO
Corsair 400R
Ultrasharp U2312HM
Logitech G500 and G550
Corsair TX650v2

Just need suggestions on HEADSET. Budget- 5-6K.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> *Warning :* *Guys show some respect to each other and it's not your private chat room so that you can call people anything you want and seriously when someone starts saying some thing bad you can't stand with just use the report button .. from the next time there won't be any warning for both of you anirbandd and varun004* - keep this in mind.



seems legit enough.. \m/



V2IBH2V said:


> Varun, i respect your opinion, but 670 sli seems a far cry for me.
> 
> My final config.
> i7-3770k
> ...



thats a great one config.. +1


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 7, 2013)

+1 for the config in post 33 by Myth


----------



## varun004 (Apr 7, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Varun, i respect your opinion, but 670 sli seems a far cry for me.
> 
> My final config.
> i7-3770k
> ...


with that budget i would have gone the sli/corssfire way. Its your loss i am telling you from my experience only.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 7, 2013)

Spoiler






V2IBH2V said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: Pure Gaming. Will be running games like Crysis 3, Battlefield 3&4, Far Cry 3, et cetera at Highest, if not Ultra, Settings. Want it to run games 2-3 years down the line with at least high settings.
> 
> 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
> ...






*The best config 1 can get in these times:*

AMD FX 8350 -12850,
Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 -10735,
Sapphire HD7950 3GB Vapor-X -22250,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1150,
Seasonic X760 -8456,
Samsung 840 Pro 250GB SSD -17400,
WD Black 1TB -6000,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz -4000,
Corsair H80 Cooler -4700,
Dell 27" S2740L LED IPS -17999,
Logitech G400 -1650,
Logitech Z313 2.1 -1500,
Microsoft Sidewinder X4 -2200,
NZXT Phantom 410 -6700,
Deep Cool 120mm 4 BLUE LED Fans -1400.
*TOTAL -1,19,033.*


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 7, 2013)

varun004 said:


> with that budget i would have gone the sli/corssfire way. Its your loss i am telling you from my experience only.



But then, I would have to sacrifice on other components.


----------



## varun004 (Apr 7, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> But then, I would have to sacrifice on other components.


what are u sacrificing ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey OP go with the config in post 33 , it has cf and i7 3770K...what you need more.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

@v2ibh2v; get the deepcool assassin instead of evo, it's a lot better than evo.

@v2ibh2v; get the deepcool assassin instead of evo, it's a lot better than evo.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Varun, i respect your opinion, but 670 sli seems a far cry for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Just need suggestions on HEADSET. Budget- 5-6K.



Corsair Vengeance™ 1500.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

Myth said:


> *CPU
> *i7 3770k*18
> **MOBO
> *Asus P8Z77-V PRO / Asrock Fatal1ty Z77 Prof*16**GPU*7950 x 2
> ...



really, this is a damn good one..

if you are into multi gpu, take this..


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2013)

Dont confuse yourself unnecessarily. The rig you have chosen is great. Just be sure to get a single powerful card like the 7970 Matrix you have chosen since you will be gaming on a single monitor that has 1920x1080 lines at refreshes at 60 frames per second. You are fine with the config. A dual card set up has a lot of head aches from power to heat to drivers and stuttering and the wait for updated drivers to let you play your favourite game the way you would want to.If you were getting yourself a monitor that had resolutions beyond 1920 x 1080 i would have suggested an SLi ( CF is a pain). TC.

The headphone has been suggested.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 7, 2013)

myth has really given nice config....... But do 660 sli

Extend till 130k and u would even get ssd and gaming kb/mouse... else they can be got later....

@ topgear why was anirbandd warned??? no flaming from him whatsoever.......


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay. Risk accepted.
Thanks for your rig, Myth. I will be going for his rig.

But instead of 7950 cf, I will be going for 660 Ti SLI.
According to this

*www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-GeForce-GTX-660-Ti-and-Radeon-HD-7950/Crysis-3


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 7, 2013)

HD 7950 CF is Simply better than the GTX 660 ti SLI . Go with it blindly . You can OC HD 7950 to match the HD 7970 stock.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2013)

Just dont go CrossFire you will regret. I will again say if Dual card go SLi or stick to single powerful card. CF microstutter will kill all the joy of gaming.You get micro-stutter due to the difference in the time to draw a frame on one card compared to the other card. Kepler in some way has now solved this a to a large extent by forcing (in hardware, not software) the cards to synchronize the time they take to draw a frame so it's equal.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 7, 2013)

@sainatarajan..
No bro,. Just go to the link I've provided.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 7, 2013)

Going by tht link, at fhd res. , sli is ovious when taking between sli / cf..... simply better.......


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 7, 2013)

So, im doing it right.. Yes?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 7, 2013)

u know its still not clear as which is better GPU 660ti or 7950 .........
many other reviews favour 7950.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

yes.. the moment he confirms something confuse him..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yes.. the moment he confirms something confuse him..


 OP, stick to what you've decided so far.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 7, 2013)

@OP
Since you are going with a Single DELL monitor , get the HD 7970 . I thought you were going with Dual Monitors.. 
I am in some other world , I know....
I am sorry for the troubles.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

^ ahaha


----------



## draco21 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well he is  buying in may so maybe he can afford to get confused and clear doubts anyways......

660 ti sli is better than 7950 cf... which fits op's budget nicely too.....

if anyone is against it, try proving the same instead of saying that it is confusing op. pls dont say tht it wont be required and all  as smthing not required today may be required tomorrow for newer games.....


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes! Draco presented my point very well. I want to be futureproof. Even you guys said, at first, that I need a multi-gpu setup. But now, you guys are going against it! -.-


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2013)

If DUAL CARD, SLi is the way.Another vote for 660Ti over 7950CF.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 7, 2013)

Done then. This is my final config.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

do yourself a favor and post the final config here, everything that you are buying.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay. Lets put it straight. 
i7-3770K
P8z77 pro
660 ti SLI
WD black 2 tb
Nzxt phantom 410
Ultrasharp U2312HM
Logitech G500
Logitech G550
Corsair HX 850
APC 1.1 kVa
Corsair 1500

And  G.Skill RipJawsX 8GB


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 7, 2013)

great one bro!!

when are you buying?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Okay. Lets put it straight.
> i7-3770K
> P8z77 pro
> 660 ti SLI
> ...



Cream. Get it. Get a CPU cooler too.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 7, 2013)

Im buying this monster after 16th May.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 7, 2013)

What the hell? You are buying 2tb wd black but you dont have an ssd?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a killer rig !!!!!!!!! Just the cooler is required................


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 7, 2013)

Actually, an SSD is not needed. I am happy with a black. I will get the SSD as and when the need arises

Im going for CM EVO 212.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gr8 more than 1 month left..... 

till then, do some research for getting cheap prices and all.... scout online shops and local ones and make sure you get them for best prices.......

also view reviews of all the products u are getting. Here, google is ur best friend.......

best of luck man........


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Okay. Lets put it straight.
> i7-3770K
> P8z77 pro
> 660 ti SLI
> ...



if you are going in for Multi-GPU setup then do yourself a favor and replace that Mobo with Maximus V Forumula for better stability and OC. Also change that Cabinet with something better which has better Air Flow and fans.
Also as per your config I guess it will easily going to cross 140K mark.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 7, 2013)

Agreed formula is asus's flagship, but choosen mobo is also very good dont u think??

as for cabby, well, i have no idea so suggest??


also it wont go 140k......... it will be around 125-130k


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2013)

He can go for the full sized Phantom for Rs 7800,great airflow,with an inbuilt 5 channel fan controller.The chosen mainboard is good enough for stable overclocks of up to 4.5 GHz easily,IMO.

But yes that board heats up too,so a good cabinet with a side fan is a must as he is getting in to SLi too. The next best option is Sabertooth for Edit Rs 18500 and then the Asus Maximus,ofcourse.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 7, 2013)

What is price of P8??

What is price of P8??


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2013)

P8Z77V - Pro - Rs 16200


----------



## draco21 (Apr 7, 2013)

U think sabertooth for 1.5k more is worth??

U think sabertooth for 1.5k more is worth??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Agreed formula is asus's flagship, but choosen mobo is also very good dont u think??
> 
> as for cabby, well, i have no idea so suggest??
> 
> ...



Mobo is good but we are talking about Multi GPU setup here and in future he might OC both cards, CPU and memory and in that case he'll need better and stable board which can handle everything nicely.

As for Cabinet the chosen Cabinet is plasticy, and I would suggest him to go for something more stable and sturdy. Also many users of that cabinet complains about that door latch. I guess HAF 932 would be a good option for him but thats just me as I like military design and really sturdy cabinet to house my precious component so that accidently my components won't get damaged. If he is going for a Multi GPU setup then I guess he should simply dump the idea of getting a windowed panel cabinet altogether although if he is ready for modding in future then he can put a fan in that acrylic sheet which is used for showing off but then it would defy the very purpose of it which basically means that he needs to dump that idea.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 7, 2013)

well agreed on above.....

but i doubt that he would need to oc gpu whatsoever. procey maybe......

ok the total is coming to like 130k....... so here are few choices for op......

1. Forget high end oc'ing. Just to do that, u will need better mobo and performance wont matter much as u are already running i7 660 ti sli.

2.Cut on hdd. Get 1 tb for now.

3. If u want 2tb and also oc, then consider cheap headphones, mouse and kb. If u want them also, very sadly (and reluctantly) i would say to cut sli ( though i dont think ocing will give performance even close to it and others are worth it)

4.Going single card may seem very nice and u could get other peripherals, but performance will differ a lot.......

5. If u decide not to go high ocing(advisable frm my side), then config. is gr8 with no changes required.......


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2013)

draco21 said:


> U think sabertooth for 1.5k more is worth??
> 
> U think sabertooth for 1.5k more is worth??



Sabertooth is a very high quality and stable mainboard,and absolutely worth the Rs 1500.Might not be a cracking overclocker but a very good clocker with rock solid stability.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

draco21 said:


> well agreed on above.....
> 
> but i doubt that he would need to oc gpu whatsoever. procey maybe......
> 
> ...



Actually performance does matter after OC.

Fir this budget I'll still suggest him Single card setup as that Cabinet he is getting is not good enough for CF setup and after changing cabinet budget will go around 140K

Going single card has its advantage like stress free gaming while with Multi GPU you can't truly enjoy the games at their launch as most of them will give problems with Multi-GPU which are rectified later. I have rectified FC3 errors nearly after 4 months after the game launch. Be sure that you can live with that.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 8, 2013)

Does oced i7 oced 7970 beat less oced i7  660ti sli?? This will decide the best......

also i made some allowances for cabby and all (though no change in mobo).....

as for playing latest games, it wont hurt playing a game bit later will it??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

Well I am never against Multi - GPU setup, I am merely stating the facts and problems that might arise with it as I am user of that kind of setup.
I told OP already that if he wants to go for a SLI setup them it would be better if he gets a better Mobo because when you are running that kind of power then everything gets heats up, so Mobo should be able to withstand those pressure times and all. Also Cabinet should be spacious enough for proper airflow. Just fans are not important but space is also important. I mean there should be enough space left in the cabinet after installing all the components to maintain proper airflow. fans are not everything, in fact if installed incorrectly they might become a nightmare by creating a vacuum condition in the RIG, which is not good for performance. 
All I am saying that if you are going in for a jump then you can't jump just one product, it have to implemented on all products as well.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay then. I will go for the HAF 932 and maximus V formula. Prices of both please


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 8, 2013)

I still cant understand how someone can build a rig for 120k without a ssd. There is a vast difference between a black and even samsung 840. Even velocityraptors wont come close.
Instead get 1tb seagate barracuda and 128gb samsung 840, total 10k.
Between your mobo and udh3 there isnt much difference. And after price cut udh3 is selling for 12k, get that and save some money and invest it in noctua nh d14 or cm evo 212/ 212+
Rest your rig is perfect.

And get corsair 400r, it will handle all this perfectly, has front usb 3.0 ports and 3 fans so you need not buy more


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 8, 2013)

Bro, everyone else is recommending me to get HAF 932. And for HDD/SSD, i can't afford one ryt now. When I really need one, i will definitely get it.
UD3 is better than Formula???? :O


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Okay then. I will go for the HAF 932 and maximus V formula. Prices of both please



With the rest of your config....it will cost......

7-3770K- Rs 19700
Asus Maximus Formula - Rs 21000
CM Hyper 212Evo - Rs 2250
G.Skill 8GB - Rs 3500
660 ti SLI - Rs 39,400
WD black 2 tb - Rs 10100
Nzxt Phantom - Rs 7800
Ultrasharp U2312HM - Rs 16500
Logitech G400 - Rs 1850
Keyboard - ?
Corsair HX 850 - Rs 11200
APC 1.1 kVa - Rs 5000
Corsair 1500 - Rs 4650

Total - Rs 142,950.

If you are game for that money buy it. Dont get the HAF 932 for Rs 9500 or more, its a dust magnet has no dust filters and is not value for money in todays time , better get the Phantom has the largest internal depth of 623mm! Can accomodate 7 fans ,3 of which are 200/230mm and rest 120/140mm all controlled by a in built fan controller and dust filtered! Next best option is the CM Trooper better build,better (edit) specd,if not better cooling compared to the Phantom.

A more sane configuration would be a 3570K/3770K with a Gigabyte Z77XUD3H and GTX660 in SLi and a Corsair TX750 with an SSD


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the pricings, mate.
Are you sure that I should go for Phantom. Becuz, Abhishek said that it has a bad build quality. And, would a 750W really be ample for my config?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2013)

Im using a Phantom at the very moment. I had the budget for a CM Cosmos 2,but after several thought I came to the conclusion that for me a Cosmos would be redundant,honestly would be just for show off may be,I was almost on the verge of buying it when a friend or two advised that Im being a college kid,better sense prevailed ,I came down to HAFX and Phantom,ended up with the Phantom ,been a year and its running great. Now a 2008 early review piece had a bad hinge and people are still clinging to it!!! Thats what it does.I have bnever had a single issue with its build quality to date and it is the best air cooled cabinet available in the market today at Rs 7800 and beyond.It has awesome cable management too.It makes a TX 850 look like a modular PSU!!! It has provisions for one of the most flexible water cooling configurations. Google and you will know.

TX 750 will be good for 660 (non TI) in SLi but for 660Ti TX/HX 850 is advised.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 8, 2013)

And what about TX850?


----------



## draco21 (Apr 8, 2013)

are u sure that u are not going too overbudget?? u could settle for sabertooth u know........ i would let others decide best cabby for u.......

are u sure that u are not going too overbudget?? u could settle for sabertooth u know........ i would let others decide best cabby for u.......


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Im using a Phantom at the very moment. I had the budget for a CM Cosmos 2,but after several thought I came to the conclusion that for me a Cosmos would be redundant,honestly would be just for show off may be,I was almost on the verge of buying it when a friend or two advised that Im being a college kid,better sense prevailed ,I came down to HAFX and Phantom,ended up with the Phantom ,been a year and its running great. Now a 2008 early review piece had a bad hinge and people are still clinging to it!!! Thats what it does.I have bnever had a single issue with its build quality to date and it is the best air cooled cabinet available in the market today at Rs 7800 and beyond.It has awesome cable management too.It makes a TX 850 look like a modular PSU!!! It has provisions for one of the most flexible water cooling configurations. Google and you will know.
> 
> TX 750 will be good for 660 (non TI) in SLi but for 660Ti TX/HX 850 is advised.



Actually I was talking about the Phantom which don't have magnetic hinge so in time it gets loose. Like I said before I like military design so NZXT was a serious no go for me. Also Trooper has one of the best Airflow and cooling system to date and a handle for better travelling so these things made the decision for me.

Like I said earlier with that config which OP has in mind, budget will easily cross 140K mark.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 8, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> With the rest of your config....it will cost......
> 
> 7-3770K- Rs 19700
> Asus Maximus Formula - Rs 21000
> ...



z77xud3h is 13k only he has budget for 20k mobo y don't get..
@op with 120k budget u can have a full on gaming rig with ssd included cut on sli there is seriously no need for u to go multi gpu config......


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2013)

The Trooper is built like a Tank no doubt,and when I bought my cabinet about a year back it was not available in Kolkata. But that dosnt undermine the Phantoms build quality at Rs 7800 in any way.But if its outright cooling IMO the Phantom will beat it. The Phantom has a 200mm side intake fan which pumps in a mammoth 166CFM coloumn of air that is exhausted by two 90CFM (2x90=180cfm) 200MM fans on the TOP . If you do the Maths its excellent,and so is it in reality. The Trooper has a 120mm side intake with a 200MM exhaust good but not as good as the Phantom's configuration. A Big 200/230 mm side intake fan helps a lot in cooling down a rig than any fan configuration.



gta0gagan said:


> z77xud3h is 13k only he has budget for 20k mobo y don't get..
> @op with 120k budget u can have a full on gaming rig with ssd included cut on sli there is seriously no need for u to go multi gpu config......



IMO opinion he should either get a 660 (non Ti) SLi or a HD7970 for 1920x1080 60Hz monitor.For gaming IMO rig its better to spend on GPUs than mindlessly spending on Mobos with fancy badges and high price tags.Most of us end up using none of the features offered.But yes if he can afford the quality mobo (Maximus) along with the GPUs and not sacrifice the GPU for the mobo then its a different story.



V2IBH2V said:


> And what about TX850?



Its super good , Im using one....I have used it to power a friends rig with two GTX680 in SLi. But you would have to manage its cables,it has lot of them!!!


*Important*
*If you are buying the Maximus Formula then you would have to forgo all these PSUs and settle for Seasonic X since the Formula has 8+4 pin cpu power connecter and only Seasonics 800 watter actually has the 8+4 connector to overclock your CPU to its optimum levels. No other PSU below 1000 watts has that connectivity. Strange but True.*


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 8, 2013)

The thing is that a single 7970 is enough even for 1440p.I game at 1440p and average 40-50fps with my  
Overclocked 7970 with ultra settings,2xAA(@2560x1440 AA hardly matters).Played games like far cry 3,tomb raider,AC3 with 40-50 average fps.So if you don't absolutely require 60 fps in the most demanding games with ultra settings and 8xAA you can go for a single 7970(matrix platinum or sapphire vapor x),overclock it and enjoy smooth gameplay in all the games.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 8, 2013)

I NEED 60 fps. The other thing, what is the price of seasonic x850-820?

FK says its priced at 11900. Is it good?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> I NEED 60 fps. The other thing, what is the price of seasonic x850-820?
> 
> FK says its priced at 11900. Is it good?



Rs 10700.

Yes it is. All the TXV2/AX (till 850)/HX (till 650) PSUs sold by Corsair are actually built by Seasonic!


----------



## draco21 (Apr 8, 2013)

Man go single card or maybe sabertooth and some  compromises on peripherals.... budget really is going haywire.......  too many changes to myths Config.

or else u have to cut on headphones and formula to get it back to around 130k. i tell u sabertooth is pretty good overclocker   strudy enough for u......


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 8, 2013)

Budget is NP. I can manage with it.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 8, 2013)

U can go 140?? should have told u know. now its unqustionable.....

still again i say get sabertooth it will be sufficient

U can go 140?? should have told u know. now its unqustionable.....

still again i say get sabertooth it will be sufficient


----------



## Myth (Apr 8, 2013)

Anything above tx650 is a cable mess. If your cabinet provides good _cable management_, the tx850v2 is a fine choice( and cheaper too).

Take high end mobo if you plan on OCing accordingly. Additionally, you will need a heavy cooler to manage your temps. A Maximus Formula with an Evo would look wierd. You will need a heavy cooler like a noctua atleast to exploit the features offered by the Formula (think higher costs now). 
If you want 4.5ghz, a 11k asus p8z77m pro can do it with an evo. 

Choose components according to you expected usage in future. _Prioritize between gaming and OCing_. Firmly decide on a _budget _first.We can stuff things within that range afterwards. 

The 660ti sli maybe overkill now but its going to do fine in future. In a year or two, you would need to OC the hell out of the cpu and gpus to max out certain games just on a single monitor. 

I believe Cabinet is a personal choice. _Fix a budget for the cabinet first_, select a few cabinets within that range, post them here for discussion. Its easier than eveyone suggesting their own choice to you. 
If looks are also important, be ready to compromise on other features. You cant have a car that does 0-100kmph in 4 seconds , gives 50kmpl fuel mileage and costs as much as a nano.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 8, 2013)

Seriously man why does everyone want to suggest him the costliest components. Haf 932, I cant even remember when it was last updated and there is not one serious point negative about corsair 400r. It has one of the best stock thermals and will easily accomondate any sli.

As for gtx 660ti get the zotac one, its 
fastest+smallest+lifetime warranty gpu.

Udh3 + noctua dh n14 will be the best overclocker in your budget + will chill your i7!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2013)

vaibhavs800 said:


> Seriously man why does everyone want to suggest him the costliest components. Haf 932, I cant even remember when it was last updated and there is not one serious point negative about corsair 400r. It has one of the best stock thermals and will easily accomondate any sli.
> 
> As for gtx 660ti get the zotac one, its
> fastest+smallest+lifetime warranty gpu.
> ...



Because when you are spending that much on a PC then you don't want to get something inferior compared to other components. As for HAF 932, I don't know when it was updated but the new version does have USB 3.0 ports in front IIRC.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 8, 2013)

So whats the final cabby? HAF or the Phantom.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 8, 2013)

+1 to phantom, 932 is too similar to 912.

And if you have no budget problems, try to govfor 670 sli, it has twice the bandwidth!!!
But anyways you will get a beast


----------



## draco21 (Apr 9, 2013)

670 Sli is not required whatsoever ( even after considering future proofing)

and ppl pls suggest vfm components other than gpu (660ti sli)and processy (i7) ( for mobo, cooler, headset and other peripherals) Lets try to reduce budget to minimum possible......


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 9, 2013)

@draco. Yep. That can be done. Help me reduce some of the total expences.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

Changes....

Cabinet - NZXT Phantom - Rs 7800
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA- Z77X-UD3H / MSI Z77 BigBang - Rs 12075 /Rs 15000
CM HYPER 212 EVO - Rs 2200 ( An excellent and practical cooler for overclocks till 4.7Ghz and 1.4V,just get a second 120mm fan)

Get a mechanical Keyboard from TVSE rather than membrane based craps for Rs 3000 and above from Razers and Logitech.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well I spoke the truth, bandwidth matters in sli and gtx 670 is almost the king . If you have no budget constraints gtx 670 will be much better actually more better than the diff between gtx 660 sli and 660ti.
Microsoft sidewinder x4 is an excellent gaming kb if you can find. It has no ghosting problems and costs around 2.2k.
The new logitech gaming mice will arrive next month get one of them.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

GTX 670 Sli is a serious overkill for your budget and display resolution.Just dont get confused by random posts.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, I could go for MSI big bang. But 670 sli is a no-no. I have to get a smartphone too! Now if I take 1.6L from dad, I will have pretty much money for phone and PC. The 670 SLI will shoot the budget 1.5L upwards! -.- Nah


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol! No probs. It was just a suggestion.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

Get the PC within 1.3Lac and buy a Xperia Z!!!


----------



## varun004 (Apr 9, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Well, I could go for MSI big bang. But 670 sli is a no-no. I have to get a smartphone too! Now if I take 1.6L from dad, I will have pretty much money for phone and PC. The 670 SLI will shoot the budget 1.5L upwards! -.- Nah



hey if u can go upto 1.4L you can have exact config like mine and it is so much better than what others have suggested.


----------



## Myth (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Changes....
> 
> Cabinet - NZXT Phantom - Rs 7800
> Motherboard - Gigabyte GA- Z77X-UD3H / MSI Z77 BigBang - Rs 12075 /Rs 15000
> ...


Proper change. Somehow I dont fancy Bigbang for no reason, so my vote for UD3H. Low price and good features.
My thumbs up to the mech KB. (my next upgrade )
The Evo is good to go. Gave me a stable 4.7ghz with the 2600k and a p8z77m pro 



The Incinerator said:


> Get the PC within 1.3Lac and buy a Xperia Z!!!



lol. Good idea 

@OP: State the finalized rig as of now.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

Myth said:


> The Evo is good to go. Gave me a stable 4.7ghz with the 2600k and a p8z77m pro



WOW.


people look in awe when you get inside the pool and click photos with your phone.....underwater. A different high for xperia owners and different low for Iphone users!!!


----------



## draco21 (Apr 9, 2013)

Breaking hdd ( 2* toshiba hdd 1tb)  would cost around 8-9k) 1k savings

Also is bigbang  close to p8??


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> WOW.
> 
> 
> people look in awe when you get inside the pool and click photos with your phone.....underwater. A different high for xperia owners and different low for Iphone users!!!



But they still havent provided jb update to Xperia s/sl/ion. And I am typing from a Xperia s. Even s2 got jb before s. Thats no way to treat flagship owners. Will switch to htc one as soon as it launches. Anandtech'srview was marvelous


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

^^
I love Sonys interface, camera and sound quality. Nothing beats it for me. Just use the Xperia Z and all pale in comparison. I dont care much about GB HC IC Or JB because at the end of the day Android updates are just updates and not game changers.


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ya its interface is cool, but Xperia z's camera isnt good. I dont know if its a firmware problem but pics from my s were clearly sharper than z. Xperia z just has too much overprocessing going on.
Eavh update has so many features, it makes smoother and I want to try photosphere and offline voice typing etc
I had a galaxy s before but Xperia ui is much better than touchwiz that much I have to admit.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 9, 2013)

So, who would like to put forth the config for me? I mean components with pricez. And a smartphone too.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> So, who would like to put forth the config for me? I mean components with pricez. And a smartphone too.


Have you not decided a rig so far?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 9, 2013)

In fact, im on mobile and just dont have the energy to go searching for the price of every component


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> In fact, im on mobile and just dont have the energy to go searching for the price of every component


I don't think it's okay to post a new rig again. Mention the components you've confirmed s far (if any ).


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol. Phantom is confirmed. 
Mobo- still not


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

Get the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H. Its good enough for a user who will clock his CPU to 4.5 GHz and will game to death!!! Honestly.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 9, 2013)

But Topgear has blacklisted Gigabyte for RMA. Isnt it fixed now?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

Many has blacklisted Asus too because of bad ass RMA by Rashi.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 9, 2013)

So you say that I should get UD3H? Okay then. Done


----------



## draco21 (Apr 9, 2013)

Man just pray to God before buying pc as availing  ASS is a pain...... this is for any company.

Also wanna consider a cheaper monitor??
BenzQ GL2450HM.... seems good apart for panel type. But gaming exprience will be very nice  less price....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Get the Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H. Its good enough for a user who will clock his CPU to 4.5 GHz and will game to death!!! Honestly.



i m using ud3h and trust me after playing all the game i haven't even touched the 1 % potential of mobo.......

it has one click overclock



The Incinerator said:


> Many has blacklisted Asus too because of bad ass RMA by Rashi.





also @incinerator u might want to expand that before sm1 gets wrong idea........



V2IBH2V said:


> So, who would like to put forth the config for me? I mean components with pricez. And a smartphone too.



seriously dude u want a pc or a smartphone??????

ur thread is already so much unsorted sm1 browsing through it will definitely have a hard time.... will advise to stop making unnecessary post for thread's sake


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

^^ Exactly

I meant to say that dosnt make either Gigabyte or Asus bad companies. Good RMA and Bad RMA exists for all companies,brands & manufacturers. 

No need to worry get the UD3H.Its a very very good mainboard for the price and beyond.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 10, 2013)

So we saved 10k ryt? 
The monitor, I think i should keep the dell. Then the PSU. I will get TX850. 
The keyboard and mouse should be swapped. I think razer cyclosa bundle will do the job for now. Again 2.5+2.5= 5k saved.


----------



## draco21 (Apr 10, 2013)

entry level razer products are avoided.

Better get a tvse keyboard and check steelseries for their lower end products......

entry level razer products are avoided.

Better get a tvse keyboard and check steelseries for their lower end products......


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh man. That TVS one looks crap. Cheap indian thingy. I remember a mouse for around 1.8K from CM. Dont remember its name, but it got really good reviews. The keyboard seriously has to be other than TVS. please

Oh I remember now. Its CM Xornet.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 10, 2013)

TVSE is NOT crap... trust me.. my neighbor has got one for the last 6-7years and its still going strong


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Oh man. *That TVS one looks crap*. Cheap indian thingy. I remember a mouse for around 1.8K from CM. Dont remember its name, but it got really good reviews. The keyboard seriously has to be other than TVS. please
> 
> Oh I remember now. Its CM Xornet.


It may look crap, but it us rock solid. Unless you are opting for some other gaming KB, you should get the TVS Gold.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 10, 2013)

Uhmm.. What are the alternatives? Tt challenger looks good IMO


----------



## Xai (Apr 10, 2013)

Don't splurge on a gaming keyboard right now, if you are trying to save money. Instead go with a regular kb and invest in a gaming grade mouse. Or get TVSE Gold. Mechanical kbs are awesome.

If you prefer kb that looks cool, then for gaming, try for mechanical kbs. They do cost a bit though. Try Razer Blackwidow or Corsair K60. If reqd, buy cheap non-gaming stuff now, and save 5-6K for the kb later. IMO, a good gaming mouse and surface are more important than the kb.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 10, 2013)

Thats what I'm tryna do. I will keep the old key-b for now. That saves me 3.5k.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 10, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Oh man. That TVS one looks crap. Cheap indian thingy. I remember a mouse for around 1.8K from CM. Dont remember its name, but it got really good reviews. The keyboard seriously has to be other than TVS. please
> 
> Oh I remember now. Its CM Xornet.



TVSE has Quality to die for. No Razer Corsair CM has that ,no one. Im using one (PS2) for over 8 years now,and it has taken immense pounding all these years and still works as new!!! Get a good mouse like a Logitech G400 and a TVSE keyboard or a entry level keyboard from Logitech.

Stay away from Cyclosa bundle, very high failure rate. Either the mouse or the Keyboard will die sooner or later. For me the Space bar and Enter key died.And the Abyssus mouse that comes with the bundle is at 1800 dpi and is not the original 3500 dpi one!!! So thats the catch there.

For PSU get the TX850V2UK and not the TX850M. The TX850V2 is work horse and has muscle to reach 940 watts and beyound under stress and ambient temperatures (airconditioner ON)!!!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 10, 2013)

Logitech is good ryt? Which one should I get? 
G100 combo?


----------



## vaibhavs800 (Apr 10, 2013)

Get g400 and microsoft sidewinder x4
I got it from itwares, talk to them
It is the only non mechanical keyboard, that I know of that does has ghosting on all keys. + it looks good.
G400s (newer version) might be launched when you buy the rig
Total will come 1.8+2.4= 4.2k
You will come to this decision only like I toldyou a lot earlier to go for sli, udh3 and now this


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay. I shall look 4 them.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 10, 2013)

Go for a highend keyboard only if you use macro and customisable buttons. For me I never ended up using them,old habits die hard!!!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Apr 10, 2013)

Yea. I would get a high-end keyb after the rig. Not now though

Yea. I would get a high-end keyb after the rig. Not now though


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 11, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Yea. I would get a high-end keyb after the rig. Not now though
> 
> Yea. I would get a high-end keyb after the rig. Not now though



You are good to go.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

U bought the RIG?


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2013)

now that's quite a bump !  npow check Op's last activity on TDF .. it's on 14-04-2013 06:16 AM .. Op has not logged in after that so closing this thread for now .. if OP comes back nd needs to open this thread feel free to PM any mod.


----------

